# Age poll



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Was often accused of having a midlife crisis when I bought my TT and so always wondered about the average age of TT drivers. So thought that I would find out. Please click the form in your age group. Dont be shy ladies we dont know its you


----------



## jason11 (Aug 29, 2009)

24.

Don't own one yet though


----------



## thenewguy (Oct 4, 2012)

47, Finally picked one up at the weekend after having to walk away from an earlier deal which cost me my £100 deposit


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

47 but I was 36 when I bought yellow and 43 when I bought the qS


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Was 34 when got the TTRS


----------



## N1ck (Nov 13, 2012)

27, picked my TTRS up last week, can't wait to get it modded!


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

19 when i got mine, im now 20 with a Revo stage 2 audi tt (originally 225bhp  )


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

59 but then I built a kit car during my mid life crisis so now need something with a roof!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

38


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

57 now but I was 47 when I got my TT


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm in the 12% bracket and bought my TT when I was in the other 12% bracket :roll:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Im 41 but bought my first TT when i was 35, onto my 2nd one now. 8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

32 but got my last TT when I was 26


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

I note the low numbers 26 - 40 all broke no doubt . Not may own a TT in those years.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Not sure what you mean?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

KammyTT said:


> Not sure what you mean?


Just meant that in that age range not many own a TT. Thought that may be about bringing up a family etc.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

36 when I bought my TT225 in 2002 and 46 when I bought my TT Tdi Black edition 4 months ago


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I have a family now and looking to purchase my 2nd TT


----------



## NotFromSomerset (Nov 11, 2012)

proud owner at the sweet age of 20, however my back doors are sufficiently smashed in by the insurance company


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

40 now. But was 30 when we bought our TT.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

35 - first mark 2 2.0TFSI was a gift for my 30th from me. had 2 TTS's since.


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

That's it, I'm selling my TT now I know they are all driven by OAPs


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

TT-TOM said:


> That's it, I'm selling my TT now I know they are all driven by OAPs


:lol: there is some youngsters floating around, not as many as the +30 year olds though. i'm only 20


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I was 28 when I bought my MkI, 31 when I bought the mkII. I only did my car test at 26 tho, always had bikes before that.


----------



## jordan26 (Feb 16, 2011)

Was 19 when I got mine


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

37, I was 25 when I bought my TT.

Cheers


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Given some of the MODS that are being done to TTs these days I would say some are about 11, with a big poster of a lambo countach on their walls, right next to the one depicting a half naked Jeremy Clarkson.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

oceans7 said:


> big poster of a half naked Jeremy Clarkson.












Glad I'm not 11


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

32 Years Young for me. :x


----------



## .Ben. (Nov 15, 2012)

36. Looking for my first...


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

49 years young...growing old disgracefully [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

24. 
Just bought my first mk1. Hope to own a Mk2 by 30.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

21 when I got my mk1 which I still have
24 when I got my mk2 which I sold on


----------



## N3DXT (Aug 15, 2004)

43


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

No option for me as im only 14 and drive my dads car :lol:


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

38


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

46, 44 when I got the TT but I got my first 'nice' car at 35 (Boxster 2.7) then 911 at 38, Maserati 3200GT at 40, one third of a Twin Squirrel at 43.

Cars are great, and I love them, but ultimately there are too many cars on the roads in the UK to DRIVE anywhere except a race track. And that makes 'nice' cars a bit pointless.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

wja96 said:


> 46, 44 when I got the TT but I got my first 'nice' car at 35 (Boxster 2.7) then 911 at 38, Maserati 3200GT at 40, one third of a Twin Squirrel at 43.
> 
> Cars are great, and I love them, but ultimately there are too many cars on the roads in the UK to DRIVE anywhere except a race track. And that makes 'nice' cars a bit pointless.


I know what you mean; it is taking me 45 minutes to drive 5 miles home from work. What a complete pain in the arse when I know I can walk a minimum of 4 miles an hour, I maya as well get the exercise.

After saying that, some of yours sound brilliant and I would probably spend some time just looking at them


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

got mine when i was 21, i an imagine having TT's for a good few more years.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

22 got my TTS - Sold

Now 23 and just got my TTRS last week


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Later than planned 20th bday present to myself! 
22 now with my BT baby


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm now nearly 25 but first got it when I was 21


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

40 when my 225 arrived... 45 when it was stolen and replaced with Tango.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

RockKramer said:


> 40 when my 225 arrived... 45 when it was stolen and replaced with Tango.[/qu
> 
> Lovin the name..


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

RockKramer said:


> 40 when my 225 arrived... 45 when it was stolen and replaced with Tango.[/qu
> 
> Lovin the name..


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

26 with first TT [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

over 60 now,, was younger when i bought mine , 4 yrs ago............... 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And now my age is in the 8% bracket and I'm still in the 12% bracket when I bought my TT


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

That makes 9 of us in the 61+ group now and I bought my first TTR 13 years ago!! 

Graham


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

just missed the 35 section haha


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

maybe this should be a sticky?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

23!! And I feel it's already taken 23 years off of my life expectancy with stress related illnesses!! :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

NickG said:


> 23!! And I feel it's already taken 23 years off of my life expectancy with stress related illnesses!! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

If you lived in Glasgow you would already be dead :wink:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: that's a happy thought!! I'll perhaps stick to "the fens" then!


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

25 years young!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

As somewhere else on this thread: 64 years young and fit as a fiddle. What's age ------> just an irrelevant number


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> As somewhere else on this thread: 64 years young and fit as a fiddle. What's age ------> just an irrelevant number


Does your mom know you're out Dani?  70 year old, working out and looking to get ripped to f*ck this year.

Agree with you though - age is between your ears.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

41 but I had motorbikes first. I'm doing this crisis thing all wrong!


----------



## TT-Kyle (Jan 9, 2014)

20, still awaiting delivery of mine though


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

igotone said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > As somewhere else on this thread: 64 years young and fit as a fiddle. What's age ------> just an irrelevant number
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
I'm sure my mum knows what ever I'm up to looking on from wherever she might be


----------



## Stampers (Sep 16, 2009)

NickG said:


> :lol: that's a happy thought!! I'll perhaps stick to "the fens" then!


Peterborough? Surely thats just scraping the edge of the fens? Still, you're a fen-boy nonetheless! :lol: 
You know you're in the fens when you're constantly behind a tractor, or trying to find alternate routes due to flooded roads. Usually both at the same time...

Not to mention avoiding the plague of pot-holes we have around here now.


----------



## XeNoN89 (Jan 19, 2014)

24 here, delivery expected end of march!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Stampers said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: that's a happy thought!! I'll perhaps stick to "the fens" then!
> ...


 :lol: I'm actually next to March but afraid to admit it! :lol: Yeah we have plenty of flooding roads, Welney, Sutton Gault and North Bank Whittlesey over this way :evil: Bloody evil things!!


----------



## john64 (Nov 23, 2013)

49 but only for another two days


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

27 till 2 days after the RR day!!!

J
xx


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

45


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

23 and loving the TTS


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

OnTheMike said:


> 23 and loving the TTS


GREAT AGE, THAT IS THE BEST AGE!!


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Haha I too don't care about age if they look like that .... I'm going for 32 though!


----------



## MrDrums (Jan 2, 2014)

Just turned 23. Had my Ibis TT when I was 18 then moved away from Audi, now i'm back!


----------

